# Guide Placement



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd like to hear how you all determine guide placement. I was just reading about the fuji concept placement system and it sounds interesting. I have also read about static guide placement and then there's always spacing charts and/or using an existing rod as reference.

Does the "one guide per foot" rule of thumb really hold true for surf casting rods? I'm attempting (slowly but surely) to build a 10.5' spinning rod for throwing 2 oz lures. Will I really need 10 - 11 guides? The blank is a SU1266 from breakawayusa.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rocket said:


> I'd like to hear how you all determine guide placement. I was just reading about the fuji concept placement system and it sounds interesting. I have also read about static guide placement and then there's always spacing charts and/or using an existing rod as reference.
> 
> Does the "one guide per foot" rule of thumb really hold true for surf casting rods? I'm attempting (slowly but surely) to build a 10.5' spinning rod for throwing 2 oz lures. Will I really need 10 - 11 guides? The blank is a SU1266 from breakawayusa.


On surf rods the one per foot rule does not hold true. I would static test teh rod, and then take it to the field and start casting. Lightly powder your blank and see if you have any line slap. then you will have to pay attention to your choke guide and your gathering guide, moving them can make a very big distance difference. You can set it up cone of flight or the concept, I wuold reccomend, doing both and seeing what you learn. Sometimes people dont want to something over and over again, but that will be how you get a better rod. The thing with the static testing and the test casting is you may have a trade off. You may have to move your guides where you dont have a nice even line flow to get better casting ability. The test casting will teach you a lot about what you need to do with the rod.What part of NC are you in Rocket? there may be someone close by that can help you go over some things.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It all depends for me. Ill follow rod specs from other rods first if Im building something similiar.
Building rods on the concept are okay when your building a spinning rod for a certain reel. But if you plan on fishing other reels with a particular rod, throw the concept system out the window and build yourself a rod that will fit your style of fishing. It may take some piddling around a bit, but it will work.
I dont take a lot of rods out for test casting myself. I get recommendations from other rods then build them and go off of notes I already have. If your building your firsts though, go and do it so you understand the reality behind the builds and you can explain it to others. Hope this helps.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I live in Alamance county close to Graham.


----------

